# Bunny sheds?



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

What is the best size (I'm thinking of an 8ftx6ft shed, this will be attached to a 10ftx10ft run) & is shiplap/tongue & groove preferable to overlap?
I'm trying to decide which online shed company would be the best, looking at a budget of around £350 max

ETA: oh & is an apex or pent roof best or is there no real difference?
Cheers


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

I have a 8X6ft shed also, its tongue and groove.
I used to have a 6x4 which was overlap, but i felt it was too small so soon bough a new one 
Mines an apex..but personally I think pent shed look nicer..but thats just me, they're both the same but pent can cost more.
I bought mine from 'the shed store' online.


ETA- Im guessing 1x1ft run is a typo??


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

kate_7590 said:


> I have a 8X6ft shed also, its tongue and groove.
> I used to have a 6x4 which was overlap, but i felt it was too small so soon bough a new one
> Mines an apex..but personally I think pent shed look nicer..but thats just me, they're both the same but pent can cost more.
> I bought mine from 'the shed store' online.
> ...


Thanks for that
Yes that was a major typo I meant 10x10ft!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

This is the shed we have, the door is in two halves so top cn be opened first to see where bunnies are before opening bottom. Usually there's a rabbit sat by the door ready to run out in the mornings so keep that in mind. it also has a window that opens to let air flow through, I put some wire mesh over the outside of the window to stop predators so the window can be open in nice weather. We lined the bottom half of the shed with wooden panels to prevent chewing and insulate it a bit. Also put lino down, which goes up behind the panels so they can't get to the edges and chew that either, mean I can just hose the shed out and give it a good scrub (despite the hose ban I'm still allowed to do this, phoned water company to check and because its animal welfare its fine )

We cut a cat flap door into one side and attached a 10ft run that we had built for us using heavy duty metal panels on a wooden frame thats staked a ft into the ground so its not moving. We layed some welded mesh on the ground as well to stop bunnies diggin out and foxes digging in, then we put soil and turfed over the top to cover the wire.

Inside the shed they have a dog kennel as a bed and the bottom part of an indoor cage as a litter tray along with tunnels, a plastic stool (that came with Lolly, was her comforter when she arrived at the rescue) and a plastic dog bed.

Oop just realised I forgot to add the link to the shed...
http://www.growsonyou.com/shop/product/44549


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi, I think ours is 8X6. We got it from this website; lots of choice and some budget prices. Apex roof is best for drainage, IMO.

Wooden Sheds, Apex Sheds, Tongue and Groove Sheds, Overlap Sheds - Free* Delivery | Wooden Garden Sheds GardenBuildingsDirect

I know my hubbie reckoned overlap was better at the time, can't recall why though but I will ask him!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I have 8ft x 6ft tounge and groove and apex  I used a dog flap(rather than cat) because of my large bunnies, I was a bit worried they would get stuck! They have destroyed the flap now, chewed the magnet bit that keeps it from swinging about, then broke the frame bit that moves and cracked the door lol.

*Heidi*


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

My rodent/bunny shed is tounge and grove but my brother has a shiplap one for his tools, and out of the two mine is deffo the strongest. It has taken a lot of wood pieces to clad the inside of the shiplap one to make it sturdier, and you also get more and bigger gaps which could let draughts in, leak, or be starting points for predators where the wood overlaps instead of slotting together. It's better since he clad it out with boards of wood inside, but its still weaker and I know which I'd keep my animals in.

As to what's in there for the buns, well I also double the walls, insulated it, put a lino floor down (best thing I did and it only cost £12 to do using Wilkos cheap self sticking ones), fixed a board up about 12" in front of the door so they can't just run straight out, and attatched a run via a hatch cut into one of the walls. In the shed they have their toys, hay rack, food, water, litter box, and their bed. I wanted a dog kennel type bed for them, but they were too expensive, so I cut a hole in an old wooden clothes chest which works just as well.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone!
I loved that shed with the double door you linked Kammie, but I can't find it on their site


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Maybe they stopped doing that one, I just tried to have a look for it and can't find the same although there is similar.
http://www.gardenbuildingsdirect.co.uk/Wooden-Sheds/Pressure-Treated-Shed
Not sure if the windows on it open though and its overlap rather then tongue and groove.

I did find this and just had visions of what could be done with it. Massive run built underneath. I did have a giggle at the thought of bunnies going down the slide as well.
Mad Dash Lollipop Max Tower Xtra Wooden Playhouse Including Floor and 2m Slide - Available in 4 Different Colours - Wooden Playhouses - Garden Buildings Direct


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Maybe they stopped doing that one, I just tried to have a look for it and can't find the same although there is similar.
> BillyOh 200M Classic Pressure Treated Overlap Stable Door Apex Garden Shed - Garden Sheds - Garden Buildings Direct
> Not sure if the windows on it open though and its overlap rather then tongue and groove.
> 
> ...


lmao, that would be great with the slide 

*Heidi*


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

I've used a company called TigerSheds before and they were great. Reasonable price, helpful people, quick delivery and their stuff was well made.


----------

